# planet audio p275 value



## NJPCRX (Jul 25, 2012)

My name is Nick, and I am an addict  I can't seem to stop buying old school amps. Anyway, I'm building my collection and came across a Planet Audio P275 new in the box. Its one of the Zed made amps. The thing was like 229 MSRP when new. I offered the guy 75 bucks for it before I did much research. He said that seemed fair to him. Probably could have got it a tad cheaper  What do you guys value this amp at? Is 75 a decent price?


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Only if its worth that much to you.


----------



## NJPCRX (Jul 25, 2012)

i've seen a couple used, one for 40 on some car forum and one for 60 on here but they were both banged up. This one is new in the box so I figured 75 was an ok price. I see alot worse amps go for alot more. Its hard to put a price on stuff like that when you can't find any to compare it to. Thanks again ricky for fixin my amp! I can't wait to install it again in my next build.


----------



## MB2008LTZ (Oct 13, 2012)

I would paid $100 or maybe more for that amp if it truly was brand new. I think you did great for $75!


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

TrickyRicky said:


> Only if its worth that much to you.


Exactly... The amp is worth whatever the purchaser is willing to pay for it, PERIOD!


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

NJPCRX said:


> i've seen a couple used, one for 40 on some car forum and one for 60 on here but they were both banged up. This one is new in the box so I figured 75 was an ok price. I see alot worse amps go for alot more. Its hard to put a price on stuff like that when you can't find any to compare it to. Thanks again ricky for fixin my amp! I can't wait to install it again in my next build.


I though you where the owner of the 450/4. oops.


----------



## NJPCRX (Jul 25, 2012)

deal is done, I actually got it for 70. This brings me to another question. The amp is 75x2 at 4ohm, 150x2 at 2ohm. I was reading an old planet audio ad, and it said "all 2 channel amps are 1ohm stable." But they don't give you any specs at 1ohm? Here is the link 
PLANET AUDIO AMPLIFIERS
I wonder if this is true, and if so, what do you guys think this little amp will do at 1 ohm?


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

NJPCRX said:


> deal is done, I actually got it for 70. This brings me to another question. The amp is 75x2 at 4ohm, 150x2 at 2ohm. I was reading an old planet audio ad, and it said "all 2 channel amps are 1ohm stable." But they don't give you any specs at 1ohm? Here is the link
> PLANET AUDIO AMPLIFIERS
> I wonder if this is true, and if so, what do you guys think this little amp will do at 1 ohm?


I doubt you will gain any more wattage than at 2ohms. The sink and components inside don't allow for any more output. I wouldn't suggest it, if anything I wouldn't even bother using it as a 2-ohm stereo amp because it may require a fan, not positive as I never own one or tested it. I stick to the 4-ohm loads, if I need more power then I would get a bigger amp not drop down the impedance.


----------



## NJPCRX (Jul 25, 2012)

Now I can do an oldschool build in my 89 camaro with my PA HVT-754 Ricky fixed and my PA P-275. I just need some period correct 10's


----------

